# Bowfishing



## HD4ever (16. Juni 2007)

so kann man es wohl auch machen ..... |rolleyes
hat zwar nicht viel mit Angeln zu tun und sicher nicht mein Fall, aber irgendwei beeindruckend wie die Biester da völlig durchdrehen ....
*
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.fullscreen&videoid=1125465453%20*


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bowfishing*

Einfach nur lrass währe aber auch net mein art von angelei 

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Dart (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bowfishing*

Diese Perversion des Fischfangs ist oft nur eine Schiessübung in der Off-Season der Jagd, gerade zur Laichzeit im Flachwasser lassen sich Karpfen und Hechte vortrefflich schießen|gr:
Es gibt etliche Websites zum Bowfishing, allen gemeinsam, sind Pics mit vielen toten Fischen die auf der Müllhalde landen#q
Gruss Reiner


----------



## perrückenjoe (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bowfishing*

Bogenjagd ist nicht verwerflicher als das Angeln oder das Jagen im allgemeinen. 

Deine Kommentare finde ich sehr übertrieben und einseitig und sehr vorurteilsbehaftet. Wie jede Jagdmethode muss man unterscheiden zwischen den Leuten die es waidgerecht und mit sorgfalt betreiben und solchen die sich gar nicht an Regel halten und rücksichtslos ausbeuten. Solche Typen findest du bestimmt auch unter den Anglern, wenn du finden möchstest.



> Diese Perversion des Fischfangs ist oft nur eine Schiessübung in der Off-Season der Jagd, gerade zur Laichzeit im Flachwasser lassen sich Karpfen und Hechte vortrefflich schießen|gr:


Bogenjagd ist keine Perversion. Es ist wie der Name sagt Fischfang mit Bogen, so wie die Jagd mit Bogen auf Landtiere oder die Jagd mit Schusswaffen auf Landtiere. 

Noch ein Wort zu "normalen" Jagd. Jagdsaison ist im prinzip das ganze Jahr. Je nach Tierart gibt es andere Schonzeiten und Regelungen und Schutzbestimmungen. Es gibt keine generelle "Off-Saison". 

Das ist bei Fischen doch genauso. Hier einfach so was wie  "Schiesswut" zu unterstellen ist doch sehr eigenartig.

Und Jäger die angeblich Landtiere in der "Off-Saison" schonen dann aber Fische in der Laichsaison beim Laichen als "Schiessübung" missbrauchen sollen? 
Das führst du als Kommentar zum Bogenschiessen auf?? 
Sehr eigenartig. 



> Es gibt etliche Websites zum Bowfishing, allen gemeinsam, sind Pics mit vielen toten Fischen die auf der Müllhalde landen


Bilder von toten Fischen kann man ja auch auf "normalen" Angler-Seiten sehen, das ist auch ihnen gemeinsam. 
Und?

ich finde, das ist kein Argument sondern nur Emotionsmache und sehr unsachlich! Gerade von jemanden in einem Angelforum würde ich doch mehr seriösität erwarten.

Und wenn hier die Moralfrage gestellt wird, dann wäre ich dafür beim Hobby "Angeln" oder noch besser beim Supermarktfleisch/fisch anzufangen.

Der Kommentar errinnert mich zu sehr an die "Argumente" bekannter Angel/Jagdgegnern die i.d.R völlig überzogen, einseitig, emotional und unsachlich sind.


----------



## Big Fins (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bowfishing*

Deinen Ausführungen perrückenjoe kann ich überhaupt nicht folgen.
Mit jagen oder angeln hat das überhaupt nix zu tun, nur mit sinnloser Schießwut. 
Die Fische mit Strom aus dem Wasser zu jagen ist heute auch grad wieder sehr "sportlich". :m


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bowfishing*

@ joe:
Ich verstehe dich auch nicht wirklich, oder hängst du die Fische an den Haken, bevor die die Schnur ins Wasser lässt?

Jagd: Dort steht ein Tier -> Es wird erschossen - ganz einfach.

Angeln: Dort schwimmt ein Fisch und er kann ganz allein entscheiden ob er beisst oder es sein lässt. Er hat die freie Wahl. Bei mir ist meistens der zweite Fall zutreffend.


----------



## Dart (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bowfishing*

Hey Joe
Es ist mir durchaus bewusst das auch deutsche Bogenschützen z.B. nach Schweden zum Bowfishing fahren, da es dort erlaubt ist. Persönlich bin ich der Meinung das es in Deutschland viele dumme Gesetze zur Fischereiausübung gibt, aber das solche Praktiken wie das Bowfishing bei uns verboten sind finde ich suuuper

Hie mal eine Heldentat (innerhalb von 10 sec. ergoogelt:g) der vermeintlichen waidgerechten "Jäger"

They had sent me some pictures from a young man named Adam Toboyek and said *there were lots of carp coming up to breath oxygen through the openings in the ice*. The pictures that Adam took were incredible! All those fish he harvested! I grabbed my bow and arrows and met with my friends on the ice and I couldn't believe it. There were carp everywhere. I have never shot so many carp in such a short period of time in my whole life.





http://www.rayhowell.com/kicking_bear/dominichoeppner.html

Hier noch eine weitere Heldentat zm Thema





Na, auf Fischarten die als Trash (Müll) deklariert werden, kann man ja an seinen "Schießkünsten" üben#q
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Natureus (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bowfishing*

@.....joe

Seit wann ist es waidgerecht auf leichende Karpfen zu schießen? Seit wann ist es überhaupt waidgerecht in der BRD auf Fische zu schießen, sei es mit Pfeilen oder Projektilen?

Das im Bezug auf DART's Äußerung und dein Kommentar dazu! Entweder hast du ihn falsch verstanden oder du hast heute einen schlechten Tag!

Was das Bowfishing im Allgemeinen angeht, ist es wesentlich vom sportlichen (verzeih den Begriff  ) Angeln zu unterscheiden.

Ein Angler sollte in enger Verbindung mit der Natur und ihren Geschöpfen stehen. Ein "echter" Angler würde niemals mit Pfeilen oder Projektilen auf Fischjagd gehen  Ein "echter" Angler verwertet den getöteten Fisch oder er schenkt ihm sein Leben (was sicher wieder für Zündstoff sorgt), wenn er denn einen überlistet hat. 

Sicher gibt es auch schwarze Schaafe unter den Anglern, was unserem Ruf siche nicht gut tut. Immer wieder wird aber vernachlässigt, welchen Beitrag wir zum Artenschutz und Erhalt leisten, sowie dem Erhalt natürlicher Lebensräume für unsere geliebten Geschöpfe und das sind folglich nicht nur die Fische.
Dafür investieren wir ne Menge Zeit und Kohle und ernten doch so wenig Verständnis. Das kommt, weil ein Großteil der Bevölkerung in keinem gesunden Verhältnis zur Natur steht, alle meckern, aber niemand hat Ahnung!

Das gleiche gilt auch für den echten Jäger!!!!

Ich möchte nicht unhöflich wirken, aber

1. Angelst du?
2. bist du Veganer oder Vegetarier?

Wenn keins von beiden zutrifft, dann einfach mal die Backen halten 

Wenn ersteres zutrifft, dann solltest du ernsthaft überlegen, ob du nicht lieber das Angeln an den Nagel hängst.

Wenn beides zutrifft??? Dann ist vielleicht mein Horizont zu klein um dir zu folgen!

Wenn letzteres zutrifft, dann respektiere ich deine Meinung und denke, dass du in einem Anglerforum mit deinen Moralaposteln nicht viel Liebe ernten wirst.

Verstehst du was ich dir sagen möchte?

Angeln ist nicht nur irgendein ein Hobby!! Es setzt eine gewisse Geisteshaltung voraus, die zum sorgfältigen und gewissenhaften Umgang mit der Natur und den darin lebenden Geschöpfen verpflichtet.

Grüße Natureus


----------



## Huchenfreak (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bowfishing*

Wahnsinn! Das ist wirklich das Allerletzte...


----------



## Bibbelmann (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bowfishing*

ein bisschen Kultur schadet halt doch nicht!


----------

